# Ignorance of the public



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Six-year-old boy rushed to hospital after dog leaps fence and savages his face as he played in the garden | Mail Online

Not sure if anyone has already seen this or posted something in relation to it, if so then I apologise, I had a quick scan through and didn't see anything and to be honest, just needed to vent some anger before I pop a vein or something.

The poor lad and his family truly has my heartfelt sympathy at what happened, and I hope he has a speedy recovery.

However, the comments below the story have just made my blood boil, it's all the typical garbage "Dogs of this size should be banned in the UK" etc etc, some of them and honestly, whilst I know the majority of comments are made by uneducated, poor excuses for common-sense folk, it just leaves me utterly furious and I wish I could find out where some of them live.

"Rhodesian Ridgebacks are known to have a taste for blood"

"There is no reason for dogs to be kept as pets, they are wild animals and should be treated so"

"Dogs needed teeth when they were wild, but now they are domesticated and fed soft canned food, they should have their teeth removed for public safety. This should be part of the legality of owning a dog"

I mean seriously who thinks this s**t up? :cursing:

I'm slowly losing faith in humanity; whatever happened to common sense and understanding and not thinking that because your entitled to an opinion your an expert on everything. Sigh. :angry:


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

WTF?? I see what you mean, yes, of course we should remove all dog's teeth..:cursing: what planet are these people from? I really do despair sometimes....


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I know that there's a lot of nonsense said following these incidents, but I do feel that very often the wrong kind of people buy this type of breed for no more than status. Most of my adult life I've owned, and trained Springers and Golden reteivers to work. I consider myself to be a reasonable dog trainer within that area, I've never had a dog that I couldn't trust to be anything other than sociable. I would, however, have serious reservations about taking on one of these breeds, not because I think they are any more dangerous but, because as I'm not familiar with them, I'd be a little unsure of how to handle them. I think therein lies the problem, people buy them, as pups they are cute, as are all pups, but twelve months down the line you have a dog that is capable of doing serious damage if it's not been brought up properly, I sometimes think that some, not all, people who buy these really large and powerful breeds just dont consider this.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

I definately agree with you there Springerpete, but it's just such a shame that responsible, diligent owners are stereotyped because of the breed they have, and not because of _their_ actions, but because of the actions of those who just don't bother to correctly train and take care of their dog and thus risk situations such as the headline story.

An example would be SBT owners; SBTs, in my opinion, are such sweet-natured and lovely dogs, but because Charlie Chavface has decided they make a good status dog, the genuine SBt owners are pretty much descriminated against.

I just think it is so utterly pathetic and it's the people like those posting comment's under the story that cause such a chasm between the dog lovers and the dog haters.


----------



## charlis jamez (Sep 27, 2011)

really people ignores it lot and dont give it attention...its really a faboulus thread being continue here....so much nice info you being providing here..such a good effort and good idea being providing here...good work, good luck..
___________


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

alot of breeds are missunderstood. What most people dont know is that its not the dogs fault, its the owners. some of the most friendly dogs i've ever met have been known to be the most "vicious" breeds. really annoys me when people blame the dogs


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Starfish said:


> Six-year-old boy rushed to hospital after dog leaps fence and savages his face as he played in the garden | Mail Online
> 
> However, the comments below the story have just made my blood boil, it's all the typical garbage "Dogs of this size should be banned in the UK" etc etc, some of them and honestly, whilst I know the majority of comments are made by uneducated, poor excuses for common-sense folk, it just leaves me utterly furious and I wish I could find out where some of them live.
> 
> ...


Thats fair enough! so long as it cuts both ways!

We'll cut of the hands of thieves!
The 'dicks' of rapists
etc etc etc!
Some peoples views on dogs just make you blood boil! what the hell happened to the UK! We were ONCE known as a nation of animals lovers!
So very very sad!


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't read the article, but I have been around all sorts of dog breeds and it is the first I've heard that "Rhodesian Ridgebacks are known to have a taste for blood"

Very few people feed their dogs on canned food. And as for "no reason for dogs to be kept as pets" For God's sake! No reason for a lot of things, certainly no reason for the totally uneducated and pig ignorant to giving views on dogs, but we have to put up with it just the same.

Some people are just so brain dead I can't understand why they are still walking around instead of donating their organs and making themselves useful.:mad2:


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

Now, correct me if I'm wrong but has it not been known for humans to use teeth in pub fights to bite ears etc....
So, maybe as children when your adult teeth come through, we should have them all whipped out. We can use blenders to liquidise our food so that surely makes it the right thing to do


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Have you not heard about the Daily Mail?
Russell Howard&#39;s - Daily Mail Cancer Song - YouTube


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bewitched said:


> Now, correct me if I'm wrong but has it not been known for humans to use teeth in pub fights to bite ears etc....
> So, maybe as children when your adult teeth come through, we should have them all whipped out. We can use blenders to liquidise our food so that surely makes it the right thing to do


Oh, but you are forgetting - we are human, we are special, we are more important than any other creature in the galaxy, we are superior. All that is required of us is that we tell everyone else what to do with their lives and that we decide arbitrarily about whether another species should be allowed to carry on.


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

can see your point , its not the dog breed/trait etc etc thats at fault in most cases , its the way humans raised them!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

As terible as the circumstances are incidents such as these will always rally together the anti dog brigade and you can always rely on the Daily Mail to call them to arms.

Perhaps one day when they've successfully engineered a safe environment on the moon all those who have nothing better to do than rattle their sabres might go and live there and leave the dog owning human race in peace. 

They can take their other anti this and that cohorts with them too and they can all whinge and whine to their hearts delight because as we already know 'In space no one can hear you scream!' :thumbsup:


----------



## Polimba (Nov 23, 2009)

I've just read this, at first I was angry then the comments just made me laugh.

Anyone would think I was walking an actual lion down the street. How many of these people have had an contact with Ridgebacks :mad2:

I don't get this thing about having huge amounts of land. We have a tiny garden which he only ventures into for a wee if he's desperate. He'd sleep 22 hours a day if you'd let him and that's not unusual speaking to other owners.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

springerpete said:


> I know that there's a lot of nonsense said following these incidents, but I do feel that very often the wrong kind of people buy this type of breed for no more than status. Most of my adult life I've owned, and trained Springers and Golden reteivers to work. I consider myself to be a reasonable dog trainer within that area, I've never had a dog that I couldn't trust to be anything other than sociable. I would, however, have serious reservations about taking on one of these breeds, not because I think they are any more dangerous but, because as I'm not familiar with them, I'd be a little unsure of how to handle them. I think therein lies the problem, people buy them, as pups they are cute, as are all pups, but twelve months down the line you have a dog that is capable of doing serious damage if it's not been brought up properly, I sometimes think that some, not all, people who buy these really large and powerful breeds just dont consider this.


Totally agree SP -people get dogs for the look, or to have something unusual, or because they're fashionable, then don't put in the work the breed needs and can't cope with them! It's not such a problem if your dog weighs 10 lbs: when it's 10 stones it is a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Totally agree SP -people get dogs for the look, or to have something unusual, or because they're fashionable, then don't put in the work the breed needs and can't cope with them! It's not such a problem if your dog weighs 10 lbs: when it's 10 stones it is a tragedy waiting to happen.


LB, You do realise this thread is three and a half years old? Were you bored by any chance?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

newfiesmum said:


> LB, You do realise this thread is three and a half years old? Were you bored by any chance?


Oh dear! Sleep-posting again!

I have always had a problem determining the date of posts and find it even harder now with the new set-up and my broken eyes.

As you were people, as you were


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

lostbear said:


> Oh dear! Sleep-posting again!
> 
> I have always had a problem determining the date of posts and find it even harder now with the new set-up and my broken eyes.
> 
> As you were people, as you were


I must admit, I find it harder to find the date of a post now. It is at the bottom of the post instead of the top where it belongs. You go finish your nap; I'll wake you if anything interesting happens


----------

